# Growing Faster Than Bamboo!!!---September 10, 2009



## Jefroka (Sep 10, 2009)

His last shed was two days ago. Today I measured him at 25". I never would have believed an animal could grow this fast, simply amazing. Just to reiterate, he was hatched out June 10, exactly three months ago today.

Here's some pics: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/September92009?authkey=Gv1sRgCPy8-NS0jNGNRQ#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... NS0jNGNRQ#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great man, it's awesome how these guys grow, I have to measure vegeta and see where he's at now so I can do an update in the diaries,
yours has gotten big in 3 months, I wonder what I'll have in 3 months, he's coming up on 2 months now and last I checked was 18".


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 10, 2009)

I had no idea it was possible they could grow this fast. Perhaps its because I'm in the south and my temps are still in the low 80's F. His appetite is still very good, and he's very active, no signs of slowing down for hibernation.


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yea mine is slowing down a bit, by the time I get home at 5pm he's burrowed some where, I check the enclosure for any poop etc change the water and he pops out for a few, I handle him for about an hour, get him to eat then he'll bask for about 30mins and disappears again lol 
he stays out more on the weekends, maybe cause there's more action in the house with us home idk


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 10, 2009)

Let me clarify, when I say very active, I mean very active for him, as he is active only in the morning for a few hours, maybe three. His lights come on in the morning and he comes out from underneath the mulch, then basks on his rock for around 30-45 minutes. I then, if he comes to me, fed him in his bin, then handle him for a short while, or wheel him outside to bask in direct sun for 20-30 mintues. Then its back in his enclosure where he basks some more, but shortly after that he buries himself again. This has been his routine for a few months now.


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ohh ok then were in the same boat, kool, sounds about the same activity, lol.


----------



## The captain (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice tegu! What is the predicted sex?


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 10, 2009)

That's pretty awesome, i have an argentine born, on june 29th that is over 23" long, and that's no b.s..


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 10, 2009)

The captain said:


> Nice tegu! What is the predicted sex?



I requested a male and I believe he may be one, what do y'all think?

Mike, I believe there's another on here with an exceptionally fast growing argentine like yours. They seem to possibly grow even faster than the extremes.


...Jefroka


----------



## Beasty (Sep 10, 2009)

It all depends on incredibly variable factors. My boy Z was like 17" this spring when he came out of hibernation. Now he's around 30" and would likely be even bigger if he hadn't had a belly full of mulch most of the time! Silly lizard!
That's a really clean baby you got, Jefroka! Z is light but speckle/freckled on his neck. Your boy has clean lines. Very nice! IfI had a gun put to my head over it I'd say male, but it's early yet and secondary characteristics haven't kicked in yet. I'd be feeling for bumps, IF he'll sit still long enough to discern them.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 11, 2009)

Beasty is a beautiful animal, do you have any recent pictures of him? Oh, and thanks for the complements on Beauregard, I'm very happy with him.


...Jefroka


----------



## Beasty (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL! Beasty is ME!





Check my music site link in my signature.

Z or Zaltys is my Extreme. Here are some taken yesterday.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 11, 2009)

Like I said, Zaltys is a beautiful animal!


...Jefroka :doh :grno :yik


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 23, 2009)

Measured Beauregard yesterday at 27" today, he is shedding, writhing and a scratchin' writhing and a scratchin'.


...Jefroka


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> Measured Beauregard yesterday at 27" today, he is shedding, writhing and a scratchin' writhing and a scratchin'.
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka



awesome bro your doing a good job.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks!

I've noticed lately that his torso is getting longer. He still looks like a stringy youth in a serious growth spurt, all his growth has been long ways. I'm sure at some point he'll start filling out, not that he's skinny, by no means is he, base of tail plump and fat.

I'll take more picks soon.


...jefroka


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 24, 2009)

Took some (ok, alot, lol!) pics of beauregard today. He is shedding. You can see what I mean by his growth has gone long ways, he's looks like a stringy teenager going through growth spurts! Tell me what ya think. Thanks!

Pics: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/9242009?authkey=Gv1sRgCNW50qrD673sowE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... rD673sowE#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 24, 2009)

looking good 
what are you feeding him now?


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 24, 2009)

TEGU_JAKE said:


> looking good
> what are you feeding him now?



Two mixes, 1)Turkey/kidney/codliver oil, 2)Turkey/bass/steak,codliver oil and a small FT mouse 1 x week.


...Jefroka


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

He is one good looking Tegu :-D .I love the colors and the patern.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks txrepgirl! I had him out today for about an hour or so while I was reading. He had a ball roaming all over the bed and under the sheets and blankets trying to find that most wonderful spot to chill, only took him like 40 minutes to find it, lol.

He crawled on me and over me several times. One time he climbed right over my face, one flick of the tongue went right up my nose!

He's fully shed now since yesterday and the day before, he began this shed. His colors were very vibrant.


...Jefroka


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 25, 2009)

looks like that could have been a hold back.. nice tegu! is this an extreme?
robert


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 26, 2009)

wyattroa said:


> looks like that could have been a hold back.. nice tegu! is this an extreme?
> robert



Yes, he is an extreme, from Bobby's 2009 stock, hatched June 10, 2009. His parents are Ice & Hail.


...Jefroka


----------

